# boot nur bis xp-ladebildschirm



## e-virus (30. November 2010)

nabend leute,

gestern hat der laptop seinen willen zum starten verloren.
am tag zuvor ging noch alles und es gab auch keine merkwürdigen geräusche oder deresgleichen.
es handelt sich dabei um ein toshiba satellite a100-030.

beim hochfahren bleibt er immer beim ladebildschirm von xp hängen. hab ihn schon mal etwa 15 minuten so laufen lassen. dachte, evtl fährt er hoch und ich kann mal im system bisschen nach nem fehler suchen.

auf jedenfall wollte ich dann c formatieren, aber das ging auch nicht. 
den boot von der cd nimmt er an. doch schon nach dem ersten fenster in dem die ganzen treiber gelesen werden, kommt nach kurzer zeit ein bluescreen mit der meldung:
"windows wurde heruntergefahren um keine hardware zu beschädigen...."
so in etwa.

beim gedanken an den fehler, fällt mir im ersten moment nur die festplatte ein. da das booten von der hdd nur bis zum xp-ladebildschirm kommt und bei der neuinstallation nicht auf die hdd zugegriffen werden kann. (ich hab xp zwar schon gefühlte 1000x installiert. weiß aber den installationsprozess grad nicht auswendig. doch ich meine, dass nach dem ersten fenster in dem die ganzen treiber gelesen werden, das auswahlmenü kommt. neuinstallation, reparieren usw. kann mich aber auch irren)

vielleicht kennt sich einer von euch da aus. hoff ich brauch NUR ne neue platte.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2010)

Also, das ist natürlich schwer zu beurteilen, aber wenn er kurz vor dem Fertigbooten hing und nun das Installieren nicht klappt, kann es schon in der Tat ein HDD-Fehler sein. Da hätte ich zwei Optionen: Du kaufst ne neue HDD und ein externes Gehäuse, und wenn es doch nicht an der HDD lag, hast Du halt ne neue externe HDD. Mit dem externen Gehäuse könntest Du nämlich die alte platte mal von einem PC aus testen. 320Gb kosten ca. 35€, 500GB ca. 45€, wenn es eine Sata-HDD ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Dezember 2010)

Was für ein Stopfehlercode wird denn beim Bluescreen angezeigt.

(Tippe auch erst mal auf die Festplatte)


----------



## e-virus (1. Dezember 2010)

tach zusammen,

@herbboy:
sehr gute idee und wahrscheinlich auch erstmal die einzig sinnvolle um nicht unnötig geld zum fenster raus zu schmeißen.

@simple1970:

muss das nochmal nachschauen. werd mich dann aber gleich melden.

bis später.​


----------



## e-virus (1. Dezember 2010)

also die fehlermeldung die gleich nach dem "von cd booten" kommt ist folgende:

stop: 0x0000007e (0xc0000005, 0xcf748e0bf, 0xf78da208, 0xf78d9f08)

pci.sys - adress f748e0bf base at f7487000, datestamp 3b7d855c

für mich alles nur chinesisch.
aber ihr wolltet es ja so ^^


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Dezember 2010)

Der Stopfehlercode beschreibt eine aufgetretene Speicherzugriffsverletzung. Speicher in diesem Sinne kann RAM, VRAM, CPU-Cache oder Festplatte sein.

Dies würde deiner Problembeschreibung, bzw. den bisherigen Verdacht auf ein Festplattenproblem entsprechen. Insbesondere, da mit dem Stopfehler auf die Datei pci.sys hingewiesen wird.

Was für eine Installations-CD hast du? XP mit Service Pack 3?

Überprüfe die Platte -wie von Herbboy vorgeschlagen.
Wenn du die Platte ausbaust, achte auf den Hersteller und lade dir von dessen Webseite ein spezielles Diagnoseprogramm herunter.


----------



## AchtBit (1. Dezember 2010)

Klingt nach nativem ahci Modus. Bios und Kompatiblitäts Mode einstellen.

HDD Fehler verursachen unberechenbares Verhalten. Also meistens zumindest


----------



## e-virus (1. Dezember 2010)

@simpel1970:

ne, das dürfte xp pro mit sp2 sein. wie gesagt, habs von der cd schon 1000mal installiert. die updates zieh ich meist nachher. 

ich werd die nächsten tage mal die "externes festplattengehäuse" methode probieren. 

vielen dank schonmal bis hierher. 

@achtbit:

was klingt nach nativem ahci? die fehlermeldung im allgemeinen oder der fehlercode? wo kann man denn diesen fehlern auf den zahn fühlen? gibts irgendwo ne gescheite seite um solche fehlermeldungen zu "entcrypten"?^^
und, was ist der biosmode und der kompatibilitätsmode?


----------



## AchtBit (1. Dezember 2010)

Im Bios SATA MODE "acpi,ide oder kompatibel" Wenn du ACPI verwenden willst ohne den Treiber im WinSetup zu laden, musst du Option 3 wählen.

Einfaches Analysetool ist ..siehe Anhang. Das zeigt zumindest die Datei welche Ausganspunkt für den bsod war. Dummerweise hatte ich bisher kein bsod deshalb sind kein mini dumps in der Liste.

Hier gibts die tools NirSoft - freeware utilities: password recovery, system utilities, desktop utilities


----------



## e-virus (2. Dezember 2010)

habs mittlerweile geschafft an die modelbezeichnung der festplatte zu kommen. es ist eine toshiba mk1234gsx-(s1). anscheinend ne sata 1.5gb/s.

im bios gibts aber leider KEINE settings oder deresgleichen für die platte.
auch sonst kann man im grunde nichts beeinflussen.

momentaner stand der dinge.

werd euch auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Dezember 2010)

Mit dem Drive Fitness Test (von Hitachi) kannst du die Festplatte überprüfen. Toshiba stelle selbst keine Diagnose Tools für ihre Festplatten zur Verfügung (angeblich da keine Disk Manager Lizenz vorhanden ist). Das Hitachi Tool soll aber auf Toshiba Festplatten anzuwenden sein.

Das Tool kann über Floppy -ohne Betriebssystem- gestartet werden.


----------



## e-virus (8. Dezember 2010)

so leute,

hab mir jetz ein gehäuse geholt. die platte wird einwandfrei an meinem rechner erkannt.

mit dem "drive fitness test"-tool bekomme ich mit dem "advanced test" einen fehler ausgespuckt. is aber nur ne allgemeine erklärung - bla...ein fehler wurde auf einer "nicht hitachi" platte erkannt. 0x70...bla

laut des user-guides von hitachi für dieses tool bedeutet der fehlercode in etwa folgendes:
"Corrupted Sector.
A general hard disk drive problem was detected. You can run the "Erase Disk" utility. If a subsequent test
fails again, the drive is defective and should be replaced."

naja, wollt das dann probieren, aber das tool sagt mir dann, dass "erase disk" mit der platte nicht funktioniert. is ja spitze. und nun?

da kann ich die platte testen, aber den vermeindlichen fehler nicht beheben.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Dezember 2010)

Hast du wichtige Daten von der Platte schon gesichert?

Wenn ja, lasse über den Rechner chkdsk laufen (Eingabeaufforderung als Admin starten und "chkdsk x: /f /r" laufen lassen - ohne "" und X steht für den Laufwerksbuchstaben der Platte).


----------



## e-virus (9. Dezember 2010)

tach simpel,

hab die fehlerüberprüfung über die windows partition laufen lassen. mit den 2 gesetzten haken. hat 104 fehler gefunden und bereinigt/behoben.

alles wichtige hatte ich zuvor schon auf ne andere platte gezogen.

hat aber anscheinend nicht wirklich was gebracht. nachdem ich die platte wieder in den laptop gepackt hab und den nächsten versuch der windows neuinstallation anging kam derselbe fehler.

probier das ganze heut abend nochmal, nachdem ich auch die andere partition geprüft hab. dachte das muss nicht sein, da es ja eigentlich "nur" um die systempartition geht. UND es bei c (10gb) schon ewig gedauert hat ^^

p.s.: hab gelesen, dass chkdsk im grunde das selbe macht wie die fehlerüberprüfung unter windows. nur, dass chkdsk tiefgründiger sucht, weil im windowsbetrieb ressourcen vom os belegt werden, welche dann nicht geprüft werden können. doch da es ja im prinzip um ne "externe" geht und nicht wirklich um DIE systemplatte, kann ja die komplette systempartition geprüft werden. oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Dezember 2010)

Die Fehlerprüfung ist chkdsk. Du kannst sie über Extras starten oder über die Eingabeaufforderung. Wenn du beide Haken gesetzt hast ist das wie "/f /r".

Die Systemplatte kannst du nicht gleich mit den gesetzten Parametern überprüfen (egal ob über Eingabeaufforderung oder über Extras), da chkdsk keinen exklusiven Zugriff auf die Systemdateien bei laufendem Betriebssystem hat. Dies geht dann nur unmittelbar nach einem Neustart.

Bei einer Datenplatte gibt es keine Zugriffseinschränkung und du kannst chkdsk unmittelbar ausführen. Sofern die Datenplatte in Partitionen unterteilt ist, musst du die Prüfung jedoch für jede einzelne Partition separat starten.

Überprüfe auch die Windows-Partition der Laptop-Platte noch einmal, werden wieder Fehler gefunden?


----------



## e-virus (11. Dezember 2010)

sers simpel,

das problem hat sich jetzt gelöst. 

hab nochmal die systempartition überprüfen lassen und auch die datenpartition. es wurden auf "c" keine fehler mehr gefunden und auf "d" waren gar keine.

jedenfalls hab ich dann beide mal formatiert und wieder in den laptop gebaut. windows nochmals versuchst zu installieren und welch wunder, es hat funktioniert.

also anscheinend wirklich ein problem auf "c". wie auch immer das zustande gekommen ist. 

ich danke dir jedenfalls für deine ausführliche und ausdauernde hilfestellung.
das hat mir sehr geholfen.

wünsche noch einen schönen tag und falls es bis weihnachten keine probleme mehr gibt (was ich doch sehr hoffe ^^) dann ein frohes fest und eine guten rutsch.

gruß
virus


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Dezember 2010)

Gern geschehen.

Wünsche dir auch noch ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch.

Viele Grüße


----------

